# Diagrama Esquemático de protectores electrónicos para refrigeración GD3200 y GD3201



## CharlieD (Ago 1, 2020)

Aquí les dejo a todos los interesados, los diagramas esquemáticos de los productos antes mencionados , que son protectores electrónicos para equipos refrigeración ,ya que soportan un máximo de 15 amperes y funcionan a base del CI LM339 que son 4 comparadores en un sólo chip , el CI CD4060 que es un temporizador y un relé como componentes clave.
El funcionamiento del circuito recae en los comparadores , que se encuentran analizando los niveles de tensión de la red eléctrica (110 V para el modelo GD3200 y 220 V para el GD 3201) y en dependencia de los cambios de estos niveles de tensión , si sobrepasan o caen de un cierto valor umbral , el CI LM339 desconecta la carga protegida mediante el relé , y no lo vuelve a activar hasta un cierto tiempo determinado por una red RC conectada al CD4060. El diagrama presentado en la imagen posee los niveles de tensión que debe tener cada componente para cada modo de operación del modelo GD3200.


----------



## Michael Red (Feb 10, 2021)

Saludos desde Cuba. Muchisimas gracias por su publicacion y el esquema electrico del protector. Soy tecnico electronico, pero generalmente solo reparo equipos de audio. Su publicacion me a ayudado a reparar la falla en este equipo.


----------



## Ykro2021 (Abr 5, 2021)

Necesito un esquema del protector modelo GD3180/2.
Tiene un solo led y cuando lo conecto a la corriente no conmuta y el Zener se calienta cantidad.


----------



## mcrven (Abr 5, 2021)

Gracias mil por el aporte...
Estoy pendiente de armarme un par de ellos para uso personal y no he procedido por la inmensa flojera de desenterrar el diagrama que tengo guardado.
Es el mismo diseño, mismos componentes y demás. Es de un equipo similar, fabricado en Venezuela desde harán unos 50 años, y del cual tengo el esquemático levantado por mi.
Lo he reparado un par de veces por daños en la parte de cableado de poder y fusible.

Sugiero a los moderadores dejar copia en el Recicladero.

Saludos.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 8, 2021)

Un saludo a la comunidad nuevamente, y en especial a mis paisanos cubanos, navegando un poco encontré la imagen que muestro a continuación, es otro esquema de protectores de refrigeración, muy similar al que publiqué en el primer post, e incluye un modelo que es el 3204. La autoría de esta imagen le corresponde al estimadísimo Profesor Daniel Iván Garrido Rodríguez, este esquema se encuentra en el libro de texto de su autoría Aplicaciones de la Electrónica, y cuento con su permiso para publicar esto aquí, ya que lo contacté personalmente, les recomiendo que busquen igualmente su libro, ya que expone con ejemplos prácticos varias cuestiones de la electrónica, y explica los diagramas con mucho detalle, sin dejar de mencionar ningún componente que integran el diagrama.


----------



## Kawacuba (Jun 8, 2021)

CharlieD dijo:


> Un saludo a la comunidad nuevamente, y en especial a mis paisanos cubanos, navegando un poco encontré la imagen que muestro a continuación, es otro esquema de protectores de refrigeración, muy similar al que publiqué en el primer post, e incluye un modelo que es el 3204. La autoría de esta imagen le corresponde al estimadísimo Profesor Daniel Iván Garrido Rodríguez, este esquema se encuentra en el libro de texto de su autoría Aplicaciones de la Electrónica, y cuento con su permiso para publicar esto aquí, ya que lo contacté personalmente, les recomiendo que busquen igualmente su libro, ya que expone con ejemplos prácticos varias cuestiones de la electrónica, y explica los diagramas con mucho detalle, sin dejar de mencionar ningún componente que integran el diagrama.


Hola Charlie, un saludo, espero que todo esté bien paisano. Excelente el diagrama, muy útil pues estos protectores están escasos últimamente. Una pregunta: el libro del profe que mencionas sabes donde encontrarlo?
Sin más, saludos nuevamente.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 22, 2021)

Kawacuba dijo:


> Una pregunta: el libro del profe que mencionas sabes donde encontrarlo?


Ya lo subí, puedes encontrarlo aquí.  

Y ya que estoy, les traigo otro esquema de protector de línea que encontré en la red, esta vez es el modelo PL 110 y el integrado principal es el famoso NE555. Adjunto una fotografía de cómo luce el dispositivo de protección, aunque debo decir que me parece un poco casero, o quizá sea un modelo antiguo de cuando la empresa comenzó a comercializar estos dispositivos, en cualquier caso, si alguien sabe de esto que comente al respecto, saludos.


----------



## Joseleo1308 (Jun 28, 2021)

Protector electrónico Gedeme led alto voltaje  encendido y no cambia de estado

El protector electrónico es de 110 volt y cuando se energiza pasa inmediatamente al estado de alto voltaje encendiendo el les rojo y no cambia estando el voltaje en parámetros normales ¿Que puede ser? Gracias


----------



## Kawacuba (Jun 29, 2021)

Joseleo1308 dijo:


> Protector electrónico Gedeme led alto voltaje  encendido y no cambia de estado
> 
> El protector electrónico es de 110 volt y cuando se energiza pasa inmediatamente al estado de alto voltaje encendiendo el les rojo y no cambia estando el voltaje en parámetros normales ¿Que puede ser? Gracias


Hola amigo, al inicio del post tienes el esquema del equipo. Deberías comprobar tensiones que aparecen en los distintos puntos del circuito, sobre todo en el nodo que toma el voltaje de la red a modo de referencia,  y en los pines del LM324 que hacen las comparaciones. 
Saludos.


----------



## Joseleo1308 (Jun 29, 2021)

Gracias, muy amable probaré y ya les digo.

Revisé y finalmente pude encontrar el problema, dos diodos de la cuarteta rectificadora en corte. Era muy sencillo, solo que soy aficionado y me daba pereza porque para comprobar los diodos los levanto, no sé si existe un modo más fácil. Al medir los voltajes la lógica me llevo a sospechar de la etapa de alimentación, específicamente los diodos. Menos mal que el Zener no pereció. Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2021)

Joseleo1308 dijo:


> no sé si existe un modo más fácil








						[Aporte] Probador de continuidad que no polariza semiconductores.
					

Con la idea (a medias) de traer un aporte interesante, me puse a analizar un aparatito que tengo armado hace mas de 20 años. Es un probador de continuidad que tiene la posiblidad de NO POLARIZAR a los semiconductores, lo que permite detectar transistores y diodos en mal estado sin necesidad de...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Tito7510 (Jul 7, 2021)

Ykro2021 dijo:


> Necesito un esquema del protector modelo GD3180/2.
> Tiene un solo led y cuando lo conecto a la corriente no conmuta y el Zener se calienta cantidad.



*Her*mano, la parte de la fuente es igual al 3200, mira es*a* parte q*ue* es la q*ue* mas se rompe, s*a*l*u*d*o*s


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Jul 11, 2021)

CharlieD dijo:


> Ya lo subí, puedes encontrarlo aquí.
> 
> Y ya que estoy, les traigo otro esquema de protector de línea que encontré en la red, esta vez es el modelo PL 110 y el integrado principal es el famoso NE555. Adjunto una fotografía de cómo luce el dispositivo de protección, aunque debo decir que me parece un poco casero, o quizá sea un modelo antiguo de cuando la empresa comenzó a comercializar estos dispositivos, en cualquier caso, si alguien sabe de esto que comente al respecto, saludos.
> 
> ...


Este esquema del PL110 lo saque yo para ayudar a un colega informatico aficionado a la electronica.
Referente al protector GEDEME tengo que decir que el esquema que se aporto CharlieD esta incompleto por lo que subo la version completa en la qu epodemos ver marcado con un asterisco color aguamarina los componentes que se omiten en la otra version.
He añadido dos guias a los margenes para facilitar la localizacion de las resistencias mediante su designacion.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 11, 2021)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Este esquema del PL110 lo saque yo para ayudar a un colega informatico aficionado a la electronica.


Gracias por tal labor, espero que no haya problemas por haberlo publicado en el foro, puesto que el plano del PL110 lo encontré sin más en la red en la búsqueda de imágenes, de todos modos todos los créditos son tuyos y gracias por completar el aporte con la parte inferior de la PCB marcada.


JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Referente al protector GEDEME tengo que decir que el esquema que se aporto CharlieD esta incompleto.


Adjunto una imagen del modelo GD3200:

En la imagen señalo en verde los transistores, que son 4, y en azul el 78L12, con encapsulado similar,  en rojo se observa el modelo del protector.

Señalo esto porque en su esquema muestra 5 transistores y en la placa que muestro hay 4, yo no diría que está incompleto el esquema que subí, simplemente que quizá el modelo que ud adjuntó sera diferente o de otra empresa, yo soy de Cuba, mismo país de origen que la empresa GEDEME, y he reparado hasta el momento unos 5 protectores de este tipo, todos similares al que adjunto en esta foto, y no he visto hasta ahora un modelo con 5 transistores.
De todos modos muchas gracias por el aporte, de ser una nueva versión de los modelos GEDEME contamos con otro diagrama, lo cual es genial, gracias por tan grandioso aporte y saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## Ernesto4 (Jul 16, 2021)

Amigo*,* *¿*cu*á*l es el problema con éstos protectores*?* *E*l q*ue *tengo no en*c*iende*.*


----------



## RLC*148 (Jul 17, 2021)

También he tenido que reparar algunos de esos y casi siempre encuentro el defecto en la fuente, también he tenido que cambiar algunos comparadores. Existen varios modelos unos sobre la base del lm324 y otros usando el lm339.  

En el caso que me ocupa, ando buscando solución para uno más moderno, que usan un microcontrolador PIC, donde quisiera poder interactuar con su programación. Adjunto diagrama esquemático hecho en Proteus.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 19, 2021)

Ernesto4 dijo:


> Amigo*,* *¿*cu*á*l es el problema con éstos protectores*?* *E*l q*ue *tengo no en*c*iende*.*


Pueden ser varias cosas, debes ser más específico y de ser posible enviar fotografías con la mejor calidad que puedas de las caras de la PCB, por lo pronto revisa las etapas fundamentales en los esquemáticos que se brindan en este mismo post, cuando dices que no enciende seguro te refieres a los led, revisa en primer luga el que el condensador C1 no esté averiado, luego en el puente de diodos, que ninguno esté quemado, esto me pasó con uno de estos equipos, luego comprueba el zener de 24 V, este se suele averiar frecuentemente también, en general esta es la etapa de aliementación, es probable que si alguno de los elementos de esta etapa se halla averiado, también se hallan averiado los integrados principales debido a sobretensiones y demás y ya esto en principio no encendería ningún led.


----------



## RLC*148 (Jul 24, 2021)

El esquema de protector de línea puesto en días pasados corresponde al equipo N-0302/AN del cual adjunto foto. con esos ctos. he confrontado el problema de que su límite superior está muy cerca del voltaje verdadero en la línea y se dispara constantemente. Soy aprendiz de programar los microcontroladores y quisiera poder adquirir el correspondiente firmware para interactuar con los referidos límites de trabajo..... Alguien tiene idea de donde conseguirlo???? Gracias...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2021)

RLC*148 dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de donde conseguirlo????


Eso es propiedad privada de la empresa y los chips vienen bloqueados para leer el firmware desde afuera.
Lo mejor que podes hacer es desarrollar vos mismo el firmware que te sea necesario y usarlo para reprogramar los microcontroladores....si es que no son OTP, que es lo mas probable.


----------



## RLC*148 (Jul 24, 2021)

En este caso el PIC que usan se puede leer y volver a escribir, el asunto es que no soy capaz todavía de hacer ingeniería inversa en lenguaje ensamblador. Me expresé mal lo que necesito es el programa escrito en C.....que desde luego debe ser propiedad de quién lo escribió......Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 24, 2021)

RLC*148 dijo:


> Me expresé mal lo que necesito es el programa escrito en C.


Pero si podes leer el programa no entiendo cual es el problema...
Nada te va a transformar de ensablador a C, así que vas a tener que analizar el código assembler, localizar la comparación que activa/desactiva el relay y listo, modificás ahí...pero tendrás que estudiar. Como dicen los gringos "no hay almuerzo gratis"...


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2021)

RLC*148 dijo:


> ingeniería inversa en lenguaje ensamblador


Si puedes subir el código en ensamblador a este mismo post yo estaría dispuesto en cuanto esté libre de obligaciones escolares, a llevarlo a lenguaje C.


----------



## mellizo7012 (Oct 15, 2021)

CharlieD dijo:


> Ya lo subí, puedes encontrarlo aquí.
> 
> Y ya que estoy, les traigo otro esquema de protector de línea que encontré en la red, esta vez es el modelo PL 110 y el integrado principal es el famoso NE555. Adjunto una fotografía de cómo luce el dispositivo de protección, aunque debo decir que me parece un poco casero, o quizá sea un modelo antiguo de cuando la empresa comenzó a comercializar estos dispositivos, en cualquier caso, si alguien sabe de esto que comente al respecto, saludos.
> 
> ...


Este diagrama los hizo un colega de España  a petición mía, esa imagen del controlador es mía, me alegro que pueda servirles
Tengo un protector de linea para refrigeradores (110v) MOD.010/R hay un diodo que tiene una matricula ST 01 2v o pudiera ser ST C1 2v, quisiera saber si esto es un zener de 12v. Gracias. Soy al que JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL ayudo con el diagrama PL110, es un excelente profesor


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Oct 16, 2021)

mellizo7012 dijo:


> Este diagrama los hizo un colega de España  a petición mía, esa imagen del controlador es mía, me alegro que pueda servirles
> Tengo un protector de linea para refrigeradores (110v) MOD.010/R hay un diodo que tiene una matricula ST 01 2v o pudiera ser ST C1 2v, quisiera saber si esto es un zener de 12v. Gracias. Soy al que JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL ayudo con el diagrama PL110, es un excelente profesor


Tendrias que subir fotografia de la placa del protector indicando la ubicacion del diodo que mencionas.
Por lo general los componetes suelen estar señalados en la placa con una letra y un numero en este caso Z1-Z2, etc.


----------



## mellizo7012 (Oct 16, 2021)

Ya revise exacto dice Z2, parece indicar que es un Zener de 12v. Gracias


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Oct 16, 2021)

mellizo7012 dijo:


> Ya revise exacto dice Z2, parece indicar que es un Zener de 12v. Gracias


----------



## mellizo7012 (Oct 16, 2021)

Profe un saludo, ya cambie el diodo, pero ahora entra en espera y cuando va a pasar a normal chasquea el rele y retorna a espera.


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Oct 16, 2021)

mellizo7012 dijo:


> Profe un saludo, ya cambie el diodo, pero ahora entra en espera y cuando va a pasar a normal chasquea el rele y retorna a espera.


Lo primero es verificar la capacidad de C5 para ver si esta desvalorizado.


----------



## mellizo7012 (Oct 16, 2021)

Profe es un capacitor de 225K (2200nf) digo creo, esa matricula arroja ese valor. Voy a ver si lo consigo para hacer el cambio. Gracias por todo.
Digo de cambiarlo ya que no tengo la herramienta idonia para comprobarlo, solo tengo tester


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Oct 16, 2021)

mellizo7012 dijo:


> Profe es un capacitor de 225K (2200nf) digo creo, esa matricula arroja ese valor. Voy a ver si lo consigo para hacer el cambio. Gracias por todo.
> Digo de cambiarlo ya que no tengo la herramienta idonia para comprobarlo, solo tengo tester


2.2 microfaradios tal como se ve en el esquema que aporte.


----------



## mellizo7012 (Oct 17, 2021)

Exacto, usted nunca la falla, ahora el tema es encontrar uno para hacer  el cambio, ya que no tengo como medir la capacitancia. Gracias,


----------



## JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL (Oct 17, 2021)

mellizo7012 dijo:


> exacto, usted nunca la falla, ahora el tema es encontrar uno para hacer  el cambio, ya que no tengo como medir la capacitancia. Gracias


Lo puedes verificar con una pinza amperimetrica.


----------



## mellizo7012 (Oct 17, 2021)

Voy a pedir una prestada. De todas forma cambie puse uno 225j lo único es que la tolerancia es otra solo del 5% y aún así hace lo mismo. De todas forma me di cuenta que al IC solo llegan 10.xx v. ahora pregunto el cambio del capacitor donde varia la tolerancia puede influir. he imagino que al ic deben llegar los 12v. digame si en algo estoy equivocado. Gracias


----------



## Kawacuba (Oct 17, 2021)

mellizo7012 dijo:


> Voy a pedir una prestada. De todas forma cambie puse uno 225j lo único es que la tolerancia es otra solo del 5% y aún así hace lo mismo. De todas forma me di cuenta que al IC solo llegan 10.xx v. ahora pregunto el cambio del capacitor donde varia la tolerancia puede influir. he imagino que al ic deben llegar los 12v. digame si en algo estoy equivocado. Gracias


Hola, varias veces he tocado los protectores estos, y te recomendaría que C1 220uF 35V lo revises, si está desvalorizado te puede dar esa misma falla, cuando el relé sale, no hay un buen filtrado y el voltaje cae.


----------



## mellizo7012 (Oct 17, 2021)

Voy a hacerle caso, ya que siempre usted tiene la razón. Gracias.


Kawacuba dijo:


> Hola, varias veces he tocado los protectores estos, y te recomendaría que C1 220uF 35V lo revises, si está desvalorizado te puede dar esa misma falla, cuando el relé sale, no hay un buen filtrado y el voltaje cae.



Muchas gracias  Kawacuba, esa era la falla.


----------



## El roble tech (Oct 28, 2021)

Ykro2021 dijo:


> Necesito un esquema del protector modelo GD3180/2.
> Tiene un solo led y cuando lo conecto a la corriente no conmuta y el Zener se calienta cantidad.


Amigo estoy igual que tú.
No encuentro el diagrama del 3180/2 de GEDEME
LED no enciende ni parpadea. Voltajes 24v y 12v ok.
Cambie los 2 ic (lm339 y cd4060) por 2 que comprobé previamente en otro tipo de controlador que también los lleva y están ok.
Y nada. No doy pie con bola. 😔


----------



## switchxxi (Oct 28, 2021)

El roble tech dijo:


> Amigo estoy igual que tú.
> No encuentro el diagrama del 3180/2 de GEDEME
> LED no enciende ni parpadea. Voltajes 24v y 12v ok.
> Cambie los 2 ic (lm339 y cd4060) por 2 que comprobé previamente en otro tipo de controlador que también los lleva y están ok.
> Y nada. No doy pie con bola. 😔



¿ Comprobaste que el capacitor naranja no este "muerto"/desvalorizado ?


----------



## Kawacuba (Oct 28, 2021)

El roble tech dijo:


> Amigo estoy igual que tú.
> No encuentro el diagrama del 3180/2 de GEDEME
> LED no enciende ni parpadea. Voltajes 24v y 12v ok.
> Cambie los 2 ic (lm339 y cd4060) por 2 que comprobé previamente en otro tipo de controlador que también los lleva y están ok.
> Y nada. No doy pie con bola. 😔


La resistencia que está al lado del zener esta un poco quemadita, chequea que esté en rango según su valor.

¿Porqué no te animas y  haces tu mismo el diagrama? Así queda para los que vengan detrás.

PD: sube fotos por las dos caras de la placa, en un lugar con buena iluminación natural (evita el flash del teléfono) a ver si me entretengo y lo hago yo mismo.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2021)

El roble tech dijo:


> Cambie los 2 ic (lm339 y cd4060) por 2 que comprobé previamente en otro tipo de controlador que también los lleva y están ok.


Problemas más comunes a menos comunes: 
- Diodo Zener principal (generalemente de 24 V) quemado.
- Si tiene regulador de tensión (Generalmente un 78L12 o similar) este suele averiarse si falla el diodo zener.
- La resistencia de polarización del Zener, la resistencia grande levantada un poco respecto a la placa, desvalorizada y en mal estado ya que esta sufre mucho durante la operación normal.
- El condensador de la entrada en mal estado. 
- Hay una sub-circuito que consta de un diodo rectificador y un divisor resistivo en conjunto con un condensador electrolítico, este sub-circuito es utilizado para medir la tensión de red y obtener un valor DC proporcional a la tensión de la red, este se suele usar como referencia para los amplificadores, en los indicadores de tensiones bajas o altas, cualquiera de los elementos de este sub - circuito puede fallar al estar interactuando directamente con la red en caso de sobretensión. (Adjunto imagen de un regulador Tonar que utiliza un circuito similar, la gráfica es la forma de onda de tensión respecto al tiempo )

-Fallo en los integrados debido a cualquiera de los problemas anteriores.
- Un protector una vez tenía un rectificador a la entrada quemado, revísalos.
- El relay puede estar averiado.
- Lo más improbable es que haya alguna resistencia desvalorizada de las que utilizan los amplificadores para la realimentación o alguna resistencia limitadora de corriente para leds, o que los transistores a la salida de los amplificadores estén averiados.



El roble tech dijo:


> No encuentro el diagrama del 3180/2 de GEDEME


Sube la cara de las pistas en un lugar con buena iluminación y con la imagen que ya subiste, yo haré el plano en cuanto tenga tiempo, intenta subir varias imágenes con distintos niveles de iluminación. 

Usando algunos programas de edición de imágenes hago los circuitos de esta forma, aquí un ejemplo de un regulador parecido a estos que pienso subir el esquema en algún momento.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Nov 2, 2021)

Quizá te pueda ayudar este documento,


RLC*148 dijo:


> El esquema de protector de línea puesto en días pasados corresponde al equipo N-0302/AN del cual adjunto foto. con esos ctos. he confrontado el problema de que su límite superior está muy cerca del voltaje verdadero en la línea y se dispara constantemente. Soy aprendiz de programar los microcontroladores y quisiera poder adquirir el correspondiente firmware para interactuar con los referidos límites de trabajo..... Alguien tiene idea de donde conseguirlo???? Gracias...



Te lo adjunto, esta programado en PIC y contiene su código fuente. Lo tenía guardado entre mis documentos. Créditos a su autor.


----------



## Maikel1234 (Nov 16, 2021)

Saludos
Hay un modelo de estos controladores de  línea que se utilizan en equipos de refrigeración pero que son diferentes a los antes publicados con 555 , lm339 y lm4060 y es el que usa solo una pastilla Lm324 si se pudiera publicar el diagrama electrónico 
Gracias


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 19, 2021)

Saludos,  Maikel1234 paisano :


Maikel1234 dijo:


> solo una pastilla Lm324 si se pudiera publicar el diagrama electrónico


No se si te refieras a este modelo, pero lo puedes encontrar en este video de youtube. El video y el esquema pertenecen al canal Tecnologiaysolucionesingeniosas, y todos los créditos son para dicho canal, yo muestro una captura de pantalla en la que se puede apreciar fácilmente el esquemático, así como la apariencia de la placa del protector, como particularidades resaltar que solamente usa el integrado LM324N, cuenta con 3 leds (amarillo, rojo y verde) y se alcanza a ver un potenciómetro. Dime si este modelo es el que deseas, porque me parece que tengo guardado por ahí un protector que igualmente utiliza sólo un integrado, aunque si no me falla la memoria es el LM339.


----------



## RLC*148 (Nov 26, 2021)

Gracias colega, no corresponde con lo que estamos buscando. ahí usan otra forma de sensar las variaciones  de voltaje. El que buscamos digitaliza el voltaje de línea, al cual le establecen límites superior e inferior, y a partir de ellos desconectan la carga con un relay, todo ello usando un PIC pequeño.....Gracias


----------



## CharlieD (Dic 5, 2021)

Al amigo @DMC73 que decía que tenía el código en ensamblador de los protectores que llevan los PIC, sería genial que lo publicara aquí para analizarlo que yo entiendo el lenguaje ensamblador de los PIC, si no desea transcribirlo, suba fotos en donde se pueda apreciar el código claramente. No publique su correo ni nada similar, ya que en este foro esto está prohibido, la única manera de que usted pueda brindar ese código es publicándolo aquí. Gracias, espero que lo haga ya que seria interesante contar con esos códigos.


----------



## Maikel1234 (Dic 15, 2021)

Saludos y gracias*.*
El diagrama con lm339 si aparece y lo tengo*,* de hecho lo puedo subir si necesitan*,* el que hablo es con lm324*,* pero cuando visito el sitio recomendado encuentro muchos vídeos de todos tipo y los valores del diagrama enviado no se ven claros y lo veo como incompleto*,* de todos modos lo revisar*é* con más detalles*.*
Gracias *por* el esfuerzo y la preocupación de ayudar*.*


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 15, 2021)

RLC*148 dijo:


> Gracias colega, no corresponde con lo que estamos buscando. ahí usan otra forma de sensar las variaciones  de voltaje. El que buscamos digitaliza el voltaje de línea, al cual le establecen límites superior e inferior, y a partir de ellos desconectan la carga con un relay, todo ello usando un PIC pequeño.....Gracias



Este digitaliza el voltaje de linea y usa un PIC pequeño.


----------



## CharlieD (Dic 17, 2021)

Maikel1234 dijo:


> El diagrama con lm339 si aparece y lo tengo*,* de hecho lo puedo subir si necesitan


Me gustaría que lo subieras ya que quisiera tenerlo, además, este hilo se ha convertido en uno de los sitios de internet en español, en donde se encuentra documentada la mayor cantidad de información acerca de los protectores de línea, si te fijas, muchos han reaccionado favorablemente al contenido de este tema.



Gerson strauss dijo:


> Este digitaliza el voltaje de linea y usa un PIC pequeño.


¿Por casualidad conoces qué modelo de protector es el del diagrama ?

Saludos.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 18, 2021)

CharlieD dijo:


> ¿Por casualidad conoces qué modelo de protector es el del diagrama ?


No es un modelo comercial; es solo un diseño de alguien que programa PIC.


----------



## Randy90 (Feb 4, 2022)

Varios Diagramas


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 7, 2022)

Realmente un dispositivo de estos es un Comparador "Tipo Ventana" donde si pasa cierto umbral, se dispara el mosfet o relay, de ahí su fácil programación. Anteriormente dejé un adjunto con un proyecto en Microcontrolador


----------



## LazaroCA (Mar 8, 2022)

JOSE MIGUEL SIRGO PASCUAL dijo:


> Este esquema del PL110 lo saque yo para ayudar a un colega informatico aficionado a la electronica.
> Referente al protector GEDEME tengo que decir que el esquema que se aporto CharlieD esta incompleto por lo que subo la version completa en la qu epodemos ver marcado con un asterisco color aguamarina los componentes que se omiten en la otra version.
> He añadido dos guias a los margenes para facilitar la localizacion de las resistencias mediante su designacion.


Necesito el diagrama o esquema electrónico del GEDEME 3030, lo he buscado en internet y no logro encontrarlo. Me sería de mucha ayuda, voy a adjuntar fotos


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Mar 8, 2022)

LazaroCA dijo:


> Necesito el diagrama o esquema electrónico del GEDEME 3030, lo he buscado en internet y no logro encontrarlo. Me sería de mucha ayuda, voy a adjuntar fotos


Podrías adjuntar fotos en excelente calidad, ademas de poner los valores de cada componente identificado en la placa PCB y con gusto muchos (me incluyo) podrían sacar el diagrama


----------



## LazaroCA (Mar 8, 2022)

Si puedes darme un correo para enviarte las fotos que tengo te lo agradecería porque no logro subirlas desde el móvil y así tú las publicas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 8, 2022)

Buenas, ¿has probado tocando la ventanita de imagen así?


----------



## KareDany (Mar 8, 2022)

Un saludo para todos,

Les adjunto el diagrama solicitado del protector de línea GEDEME GD-3030, éxitos en la reparación

KareDany


----------



## LazaroCA (Mar 10, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Un saludo para todos,
> 
> Les adjunto el diagrama solicitado del protector de línea GEDEME GD-3030, éxitos en la reparación
> 
> KareDany


Wao, muchísimas gracias, es lo que estaba buscando, cuando lo fabrique subiré unas fotos del trabajo. Saludos


----------



## Eldys Lima (Abr 28, 2022)

El roble tech dijo:


> Amigo estoy igual que tú.
> No encuentro el diagrama del 3180/2 de GEDEME
> LED no enciende ni parpadea. Voltajes 24v y 12v ok.
> Cambie los 2 ic (lm339 y cd4060) por 2 que comprobé previamente en otro tipo de controlador que también los lleva y están ok.
> Y nada. No doy pie con bola. 😔


Saludos. Aquí les dejo el esquema hecho por mi.
Este diseño. Hace rato no trabajo con el pero creo que solo monitorea bajo voltaje por diseño. Que es lo que más afecta a la red eléctrica en Cuba. Espero les sirva. Saludos

Este es otra versión de un supervisor numen con pic 12f615.


----------



## Gustavo Sosa (Sep 13, 2022)

Por favor alguien tendra el diagrama del protector GD 3030, es un modelo muy viejo, solo usa un IC el LM 339 al pareser esta muy borroso, gracias


----------



## unmonje (Sep 13, 2022)

Gustavo Sosa dijo:


> Por favor alguien tendra el diagrama del protector GD 3030, es un modelo muy viejo, solo usa un IC el LM 339 al pareser esta muy borroso, gracias


En el #49 de este post alguien publico una docena de circuitos, varios con LM339...El suyo no puede ser muy diferente supongo.
Lo que no llego a entender es : ¿ De que protegen ?
¿No se  supone que deberian controlar su funcionamiento antes que protegerla de alguna caida ?


----------



## Gustavo Sosa (Sep 13, 2022)

Un saludo, Gracias ya descargue el esquema del GD 3030


----------



## mcrven (Sep 13, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Lo que no llego a entender es : ¿ De que protegen ?



Los "Protectores" para equipos de refrigeración protegen los motores de los compresores ante un eventual reinicio brusco del servicio eléctrico, que coincida con el compresor a plena carga, haciendo imposible el arranque del motor. El relay magnético del bobinado de arranque quedaría tratando de reiciar constantemente resultando dañado el bobinado de arranque, como también el campo de trabajo al no girar el motor.

Parece ser el único "Protector" que funciona de alguna manera útil.

Los equipos modernos dotados de paneles de control electrónicos, parece que logran esta protección con el retardo de arranque generado por la supervisión de funciones de la placa de control.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 14, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Los "Protectores" para equipos de refrigeración protegen los motores de los compresores ante un eventual reinicio brusco del servicio eléctrico, que coincida con el compresor a plena carga, haciendo imposible el arranque del motor. El relay magnético del bobinado de arranque quedaría tratando de reiciar constantemente resultando dañado el bobinado de arranque, como también el campo de trabajo al no girar el motor.
> 
> Parece ser el único "Protector" que funciona de alguna manera útil.
> 
> Los equipos modernos dotados de paneles de control electrónicos, parece que logran esta protección con el retardo de arranque generado por la supervisión de funciones de la placa de control.


Ah gracias , pensé que protegían de sobre tensión o algo mas.

Cuando me dedicaba a heladeras, los motores tenían un térmico bimetálico mecánico, suficiente para que ESE problema no pasara.
Cuando recibía una heladera, lo primero que cambiaba era ese térmico a nuevo, porque se oxidaba si no estaba bien protegido.
Además, es raro que se corte la energía en el país en donde vivo.
Cuando mire el circuito del que hablaban supuse que era para esto que usted señala, pero me preguntaba,  ¿que habría pasado con el viejo térmico mecánico ? .    Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Sep 14, 2022)

El Viejo Térmico Bimetálico aún viene en las heladeras nuevas; pero, cuando las fallas del servicio son frecuentes, ese dispositivo se daña muy seguido tornandose poco efectiva su protección.
Los "Protectores Electrónicos" no suplen la función del Bi-Metálico, perosí son efectivos en el caso del fenómeno ya señalado.
En Venezuela ya teníamos algunos modelos en los '70, siendo uno de ellos el que he colocado internamente en la nevera/Heladera de casa. Sigue aún en funciones desde entonces y solo ha sufrido un par de cortes de fusible, aparentemente por transitorias.
Trae una vigilancia de tensión de línea (Baja, Normal, Alta) que solo impide la activación cuando el estado de la tensión está en menos de 100V (Aquí la tensión del suministro es de 120VAC nominales a 60 Hz. Para la década de los '70 era de 117,5 VAC a 50Hz). Solo se reactiva después de un corte o conexión de la ficha/Toma de red, pasados 5 minutos, dando tiempo al compresor de descargar la presión acumulada.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 4, 2022)

Aunque hay varios temas de protectores... Dejo esto por aquí.


----------



## fitojr (Oct 24, 2022)

CharlieD dijo:


> Pueden ser varias cosas, debes ser más específico y de ser posible enviar fotografías con la mejor calidad que puedas de las caras de la PCB, por lo pronto revisa las etapas fundamentales en los esquemáticos que se brindan en este mismo post, cuando dices que no enciende seguro te refieres a los led, revisa en primer luga el que el condensador C1 no esté averiado, luego en el puente de diodos, que ninguno esté quemado, esto me pasó con uno de estos equipos, luego comprueba el zener de 24 V, este se suele averiar frecuentemente también, en general esta es la etapa de aliementación, es probable que si alguno de los elementos de esta etapa se halla averiado, también se hallan averiado los integrados principales debido a sobretensiones y demás y ya esto en principio no encendería ningún led.



Hola CharlieD
*E*n mi caso tengo un modelo 010-A para 110v de GEDEME, y se queda en modo de espera (luz amarilla) constante, donde cree q*UE* deba concentrarme *¿ E*n la fuente (cuarteta de D) o en lo referente al comparador LM324??*, ¿ Q*ue tensión le entra de referencia?*,* el capacitor 
q*UE-*tiene a la entrada es de 16v(220 uF)*.
P*or arribita revise los zeners, el C de cer*á*mica, todos los capacitores electrol*í*ticos (sin desoldarlos, por ahora)*-*y todos los diodos*,* menos los de la cuarteta y me dan bien!*,* podr*á* ser el propio CI LM324?*, ¿ C*omo verifico su funcionamiento?*,* o si debo descartar primero la cuarteta de la fuente (hasta ahora no los he medido p*OR-*q*UE* no creo q*UE* tengan q*UE* ver mucho con la luz amarilla constante de espera, quiz*á*s si..no se)? 
*U*n abrazo y gracias por s*u* tiempo


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 24, 2022)

Hola @fitojr :

En primer lugar, intenta subir al foro algunas fotografías del dispositivo con calidad decente, no escatimes en la cantidad de fotografías, sube tanto de la parte superior, donde se ubican los componentes, como de la parte inferior de las pistas, toma fotos de cada sección. Evita el flash, los brillos intensos e intenta utilizar iluminación natural, esto nos ayudará a ayudarte.

Por otro lado, debes saber que el tiempo de espera o stand-by está relacionado con el cambio de estados: Ocurre una perturbación (alta o baja tensión) y posteriormente una recuperación hacia niveles normales de tensión, que es precedida por el tiempo de espera. Generalmente del tiempo de espera, se encarga un integrado temporizador, mediante una red RC (Condensador y resistencia), podrías empezar por ahí, aunque no es común que estos componentes fallen.

Iba a mencionarte el hecho de analizar por qué sucede la falla que antecede al tiempo de stand-by, aunque me acordé que en la primera conexión del dispositivo a la red, es común que detecte baja tensión, así que esto no debería preocuparnos, y por esta misma razón descarto que el problema tenga que ver con la parte del circuito que realiza el sensado de tensión, ya que en ese caso se quedaría permanentemente en baja o alta tensión.

Otra cosa que se me ocurre es que pueda estar relacionada con la alimentación de los integrados, directamente por una falla del diodo zener o el regulador o por el condensador principal para el rizado, este tema incluso está en este mismo hilo, y con una falla un tanto similar:


mellizo7012 dijo:


> Profe un saludo, ya cambie el diodo, pero ahora entra en espera y cuando va a pasar a normal chasquea el rele y retorna a espera.


Y su solución:


Kawacuba dijo:


> Hola, varias veces he tocado los protectores estos, y te recomendaría que C1 220uF 35V lo revises, si está desvalorizado te puede dar esa misma falla, cuando el relé sale, no hay un buen filtrado y el voltaje cae.





mellizo7012 dijo:


> Voy a hacerle caso, ya que siempre usted tiene la razón. Gracias.
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias  Kawacuba, esa era la falla.



Saludos, no olvides las fotos.


----------



## fitojr (Oct 24, 2022)

CharlieD dijo:


> Hola @fitojr :
> 
> En primer lugar, intenta subir al foro algunas fotografías del dispositivo con calidad decente, no escatimes en la cantidad de fotografías, sube tanto de la parte superior, donde se ubican los componentes, como de la parte inferior de las pistas, toma fotos de cada sección. Evita el flash, los brillos intensos e intenta utilizar iluminación natural, esto nos ayudará a ayudarte.
> 
> ...



Hola buenas tardes, gracias por la pronta respuesta, en unos minutos subo las fotos. Lo primero que har*é* es revisar el C de 35*V* 220u*F* como indica, el circuito raramente no tiene fuente reguladora, solo 4 transistores BC327, los zener los med*í* sin desmontar y me daban bien, lo único que hace diferente esta falla a la similar que menciona es q*ue* no noto q*ue* ni tan siquiera se active el rele, desde el justo momento q*ue* lo conecto a la linea es el led amarillo constante. *G*racias por su tiempo*.

Nota del moderador : ya haz sido moderado por la forma de escritura infantil (q = que) y tipo chat. Considéralo un aviso !
*
*Reglas generales de uso del Foro**:

05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro, no en un Chat, esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación.
Por ejemplo: "Comas, puntos, signos de interrogación" y comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, etc.
No es grata "La escritura en Bloque."


CharlieD dijo:


> Hola @fitojr :
> 
> En primer lugar, intenta subir al foro algunas fotografías del dispositivo con calidad decente, no escatimes en la cantidad de fotografías, sube tanto de la parte superior, donde se ubican los componentes, como de la parte inferior de las pistas, toma fotos de cada sección. Evita el flash, los brillos intensos e intenta utilizar iluminación natural, esto nos ayudará a ayudarte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldys Lima (Oct 27, 2022)

Buenas al grupo. Saludos. Ese modelo de protector usa un lm324. Me parece que no es el lm324. Les subo el esquematico y verán.
Recomendaciones:
Cambia todos los electrolíticos
Revisa la cartera de diodos y la fuente de 12V
Revisa los semiconductores. Preferiblemente los 1n4148 y los zeners.
Si el capacitor c4 no se carga el circuito comparador se queda en espera por los siglos de los siglos. De ahí la importancia de cambiar los electrolíticos. Espero le sirva. Saludos


----------



## mcrven (Oct 27, 2022)

Asegúrese que C1 tenga su valor correspondiente 2,2 µF y que no tenga fugas. Luego... todo lo demás que le comentaron...


----------



## fitojr (Oct 27, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Asegúrese que C1 tenga su valor correspondiente 2,2 µF y que no tenga fugas. Luego... todo lo demás que le comentaron...


Efectivamente C1 de 220uF está desvalorizado, en cuanto encuentre sustituto verifico los demás componentes. Muchas gracias a todos!!! Luego les comento resultado final


----------



## mcrven (Oct 27, 2022)

fitojr dijo:


> Efectivamente C1 de 220uF está desvalorizado, en cuanto encuentre sustituto verifico los demás componentes. Muchas gracias a todos!!! Luego les comento resultado final



Me refiero a C1 que aparece en el diagrama "Fuente y Referencia" publicado por Eldys Lima en el post #68. La pieza en cuestión es un condensador de Polyester o Polypropilene de 2,2 µF / 400 V.

El que usted menciona aquí esta referido como C2 en el diagrama y es un electrolítico de 220 µF / 35V.

Una pequeña diferencia de la capacidad, no significa nada. La tolerancia de los electrolíticos es de -20% ~ +80%. La tolerancia de los MKP/MKPP es de un 10%.


----------



## KareDany (Oct 27, 2022)

Holaaaaaa
Si el protector de línea permanece en espera (LED amarillo encendido) por tiempo indefenido, según el esquema eléctrico subido por Eldys en el post 68 de este tema se debe sustituir C4(220uf/16Volts) y revisar el valor de R24 (1.1M), ambos forman la constante del tiempo de espera del protector de línea (aproximadamente unos 3 minutos), sustituir el capacitor C4 sin necesidad de medirlo, saludos a todos desde La Habana
Acá en el círculo de color rojo está C4, casi siempre es el responsable de la falla de tiempo de espera indefinido.


----------



## fitojr (Oct 27, 2022)

mcrven dijo:


> Me refiero a C1 que aparece en el diagrama "Fuente y Referencia" publicado por Eldys Lima en el post #68. La pieza en cuestión es un condensador de Polyester o Polypropilene de 2,2 µF / 400 V.
> 
> El que usted menciona aquí esta referido como C2 en el diagrama y es un electrolítico de 220 µF / 35V.
> 
> Una pequeña diferencia de la capacidad, no significa nada. La tolerancia de los electrolíticos es de -20% ~ +80%. La tolerancia de los MKP/MKPP es de un 10%.


 hola, gracias por su respuesta, efectivamente el capacitor al que me refiero es  C2 y como bien dice conozco que la tolerancia de los mismos es de -20 a +80%, pero resulta que C2 esta abierto completamente, y mi multimetro es autorango. Voy a revisar de igual manera el C1 cerámico para verificar su valor, pero C2 está fuera de circulación por completo. Gracias y lo mantengo al tanto


KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Si el protector de línea permanece en espera (LED amarillo encendido) por tiempo indefenido, según el esquema eléctrico subido por Eldys en el post 68 de este tema se debe sustituir C4(220uf/16Volts) y revisar el valor de R24 (1.1M), ambos forman la constante del tiempo de espera del protector de línea (aproximadamente unos 3 minutos), sustituir el capacitor C4 sin necesidad de medirlo, saludos a todos desde La Habana
> Acá en el círculo de color rojo está C4, casi siempre es el responsable de la falla de tiempo de espera indefinido.


hola también revisare C4, aunque con el apuro y sin desmontar me dió bien los 220uF. Gracias por su respuesta y su tiempo
H


mcrven dijo:


> Me refiero a C1 que aparece en el diagrama "Fuente y Referencia" publicado por Eldys Lima en el post #68. La pieza en cuestión es un condensador de Polyester o Polypropilene de 2,2 µF / 400 V.
> 
> El que usted menciona aquí esta referido como C2 en el diagrama y es un electrolítico de 220 µF / 35V.
> 
> Una pequeña diferencia de la capacidad, no significa nada. La tolerancia de los electrolíticos es de -20% ~ +80%. La tolerancia de los MKP/MKPP es de un 10%.


Hola de nuevo, acabo de revisar capacitor C1 y su valor de 1,2 uF, y C4 tiene los 220uF (fue el primero en medir hace un tiempo porque es el que esta a la entrada tambien del comparador . Por lo que una vez que sustituya C2, que es el que realmente esta averiado, les diré el resultado.
saludos cordiales


----------



## KareDany (Oct 27, 2022)

Holaaaaaa 
Cuando sustituyas C2 (220uf/35 Volts), deberás tener aproximadamente unos 20 Volts de DC en su terminal positivo, si aún sigue bajo el voltaje tendrás que revisar nuevamente C1 (2.2uf/250 Volts), puesto que al medirlo obtuviste 1.2uf (aproximadamente la mitad de su valor), saludos y éxitos en la reparación


----------



## fitojr (Nov 7, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Cuando sustituyas C2 (220uf/35 Volts), deberás tener aproximadamente unos 20 Volts de DC en su terminal positivo, si aún sigue bajo el voltaje tendrás que revisar nuevamente C1 (2.2uf/250 Volts), puesto que al medirlo obtuviste 1.2uf (aproximadamente la mitad de su valor), saludos y éxitos en la reparación


Holaaaa
acabo de sustituir C2 y ya sale del modo de espera, se alimenta el led verde indicador de voltaje ok, pero a la salida no me esta dando los 11O V, es raro que tambien esté defectouso el relay, tambien ahora la sospecha puede ser c1? Al final tambien filtrando la salida  de 110 V no?


----------



## KareDany (Nov 7, 2022)

Holaaaaaa, pues si realiza bien el tiempo de espera (unos 3 minutos), y después se enciende el LED de color verde, y no hay salida de 110 Volts, entonces parece falla en los contactos del relay. Como son relays sellados tendrás que sustituirlo, mis saludos a todos los colegas de forosdeelectronica.


----------



## KareDany (Nov 17, 2022)

Holaaaaaa 
En el mensaje 57 de este tema de protectores de línea, el colega Eldys adjuntó el esquema del protector de línea Numen con un PIC. Después de obtener el esquema eléctrico por ingeniería inversa de uno de estos Numen, y que intento reparar, me percato que es el mismo esquema del que publicó Eldys(solamente cambian algunos valores, puesto que el publicado por él es de 220 Volts y el que intento reparar es de 110 Volts). Les pregunto ahora: 
Cómo obtener el software y reprogramar un nuevo PIC para uno de estos protectores de línea?. No tengo un programador apropiado para dicha tarea, sería posible construir un programador para ese fin?. Tengo la posibilidad de utilizar un programador CH341A o un EZP2019, pero no estoy seguro sirvan para esa tarea, puesto que son programadores para SPI Flash y EEPROM. Saludos desde la Habana


----------



## Eldys Lima (Nov 17, 2022)

Saludos KareDany. No recuerdo si el esquema que publique era 110 o 220 V. Por los valores debe ser 220V porque el capacitor de entrada para los 110 V es de 2u2 y el que está en el esquema es de 1uF. Esencialmente son lo mismo. Yo no he podido hacer eso qué preguntas. Supongo que un programador original de pic se pueda usar para leer el código de esos pic. O hacer un programador usando el JDM por puerto serie. Esencialmente sería leer y descargar. Eso, sí no tiene alguna forma de bloqueo, lo cual no me extrañaría viniendo de los chinos. Personalmente lo que hago cuando una de esas unidades llega a mis manos y el cliente quiere modificarla para que espere más tiempo, por ejemplo cuando el protector es originalmente para equipos electrónicos y el quiere adaptarle el equipo a una nevera, el tiempo de demora es obligatoriamente mayor, le hago un circuito aparte usando una red RC y un comparador.
Ah! y saludos a toda la comunidad desde Oriente. Cuba.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 17, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> En el mensaje 57 de este tema de protectores de línea, el colega Eldys adjuntó el esquema del protector de línea Numen con un PIC. Después de obtener el esquema eléctrico por ingeniería inversa de uno de estos Numen, y que intento reparar, me percato que es el mismo esquema del que publicó Eldys(solamente cambian algunos valores, puesto que el publicado por él es de 220 Volts y el que intento reparar es de 110 Volts). Les pregunto ahora:
> Cómo obtener el software y reprogramar un nuevo PIC para uno de estos protectores de línea?. No tengo un programador apropiado para dicha tarea, sería posible construir un programador para ese fin?. Tengo la posibilidad de utilizar un programador CH341A o un EZP2019, pero no estoy seguro sirvan para esa tarea, puesto que son programadores para SPI Flash y EEPROM. Saludos desde la Habana


Hola...si es un PIC y este no tiene activada la protección contra lectura( seria como encontrar la puerta de acceso a la bóveda de un banco sin cerradura), podrías leerlo con cualquiera de los esquemas de programadores que hay dando vuelta.

Generalmente se programa desde cero un PIC con el software que puesto allí donde va el original lo sustituya en su funcionalidad pero hay que tener el esquema y saber programar.

Saludos.


----------



## KareDany (Nov 17, 2022)

Holaaaaaa, muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, apartándonos del software, que por supuesto tiene que realizar la misma función del original, de qué forma se pudiera construir un programador para PICs que permita leer el software de este modelo de protector de línea Numen. 
Acá este modelo se comercializó en tiendas, pero muchos de ellos han expirado su garantía comercial desde hace tiempo y al fallar el PIC hay que desecharlos, de lograr reprogramarlos se les devolvería su funcionalidad, saludos a todos los colegas de forosdeelectronica


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 17, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> de qué forma se pudiera construir un programador para PICs que permita leer el software



Lo mas barato y rápido para conseguir es, como dijeron, el JDM. Incluso si el puerto serial es por adaptador (el cual no posee la corriente necesaria para programar bien -aunque hay que probar primero-) si mal no recuero hay adaptaciones para que la alimentación sea externa, al menos los 5V, la alta tensión, en los PIC "modernos" no pide casi nada de corriente, se deriva de los 5V.

Por el lado del programa, si trabajas con los protectores y posees uno o sabes exactamente que es lo que tiene que hacer puedes hacer un diagrama de flujos y se podría intentar programar un software que "copie" el funcionamiento.

No creo que sea muy difícil.


----------



## KareDany (Nov 17, 2022)

Holaaaaaa 
Tengo posibilidades de utilizar un programador puerto serie (con conector DB-9), que ensamblé hace unos cuantos años ya (utilizaba circuito integrado MAX232 para convertir a niveles de señal TTL), y que tenía conexiones GND, Rx y Tx, serviría este?, cómo habría que conectarlo al PIC 12F615 y cuál software utilizar?
Acabo de ver este link en Internet :









						Programador Micro JDM 16f628 y 16f84
					

Blog de electrónica y microcontroladoes con un poco de modelismo ferroviario




					www.infotronikblog.com
				



Adjunto este otro programador JDM que igualmente acabo de descargar


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 18, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Tengo posibilidades de utilizar un programador puerto serie (con conector DB-9), que ensamblé hace unos cuantos años ya (utilizaba circuito integrado MAX232 para convertir a niveles de señal TTL), y que tenía conexiones GND, Rx y Tx, serviría este?, cómo habría que conectarlo al PIC 12F615 y cuál software utilizar?
> Acabo de ver este link en Internet :
> 
> ...


Hace años que uso el antiguo PICKit2 de Microchip pero la versión autoconstruida que si mal no recuerdo esta en el foro ya tratado.

Lo que debes buscar es el programador(hardware que soporte dicho pic) y el programa(software) que también soporte a ese PIC .

No todos los softwares soportan a todos los PIC así como no todos soportan el mismo hardware.

Ejemplo: el JDM(hardware) es soportado por el IC-Program(entre otros, Software) pero el IC-Program no tiene en el listado de dispositivos soportados al PIC12F615.

No se si se puede agregar o hay que buscar otro software que soporte el JDM como programador y contenga en el listado al PIC en cuestión.

Valga esto como aclaración si estas recién comenzando en esto de la manipulación de este tipo de dispositivos.

Saludos.


----------



## switchxxi (Nov 18, 2022)

ricbevi dijo:


> Ejemplo: el JDM(hardware) es soportado por el IC-Program(entre otros, Software) pero el IC-Program no tiene en el listado de dispositivos soportados al PIC12F615.



Yo añadiría, si es que se consigue el Cuba, reemplazar el 615 por el PIC12F675. El 675 lo programa bien el IC-Prog (Y calculo que muchos otros que usan el JDM) y es un buen reemplazo, más viejo, pero para la funcion que cumple sirve).


----------



## KareDany (Nov 19, 2022)

Buenos días colegas
Acá les adjunto este link, muestra una realización práctica de JDM programmer y de la configuración del software ICprog, saludos desde La Habana 





						Programador JDM (TE-20) para PIC y EEPROMs por puerto serie | www.fullcustom.es
					

Con el fin de poder grabar nuestros micro controladores PIC16F84 de www.microchip.com utilizados para poder realizar pequeños proyectos os muestro los esquemas y manuales de este sencillo programador JDM o también conocido como TE-20.




					www.fullcustom.es
				



Otro link más sobre el tema:








						Programador JDM | Blog de Electrónica Electronicasi.com
					

Un pequeño y sencillo programador para los chips mas populares del momento, el Pic 16F84 y la Eeprom 24C16.




					www.electronicasi.com


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2022)

Hola @KareDany no se si aún has resuelto el asunto del programador, pero vi un video en youtube en el que utilizan un arduino + un software + un circuito sencillo y pequeño para la tensión alta de programación.

Si ya posees el arduino, sería interesante que lo chequearas, todos los esquemas necesarios, el software, así como dos videos implementando, explicando y probando el programador, los adjunté en este otro hilo: (Si por alguna razón no puedes descargar los materiales, te los puedo enviar, ya que los almaceno en mi PC)






						Arduino como programador PIC
					

Ando en esto de programar/grabar los pic, solo tengo acceso a puerto USB, porque como sabemos es lo único que traen las PC modernas. Tengo una placa arduino Nano v.3 dando vuelta por aquí, busque si se podía programar los pic con ella, aprovechando que ya tienen una interfaz USB, Buscando en...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Si lo pruebas, comenta los resultados, en este post o en el que adjunté, ya que yo quiero probarlo, pero por el poco tiempo que dispongo aún no he podido. Saludos paisano.


----------



## Pyolis (Dic 10, 2022)

CharlieD dijo:


> Un saludo a la comunidad nuevamente, y en especial a mis paisanos cubanos, navegando un poco encontré la imagen que muestro a continuación, es otro esquema de protectores de refrigeración, muy similar al que publiqué en el primer post, e incluye un modelo que es el 3204. La autoría de esta imagen le corresponde al estimadísimo Profesor Daniel Iván Garrido Rodríguez, este esquema se encuentra en el libro de texto de su autoría Aplicaciones de la Electrónica, y cuento con su permiso para publicar esto aquí, ya que lo contacté personalmente, les recomiendo que busquen igualmente su libro, ya que expone con ejemplos prácticos varias cuestiones de la electrónica, y explica los diagramas con mucho detalle, sin dejar de mencionar ningún componente que integran el diagrama.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 268208



Saludos, le estoy muy agradecido por estos dos esquemas que ha publicado. Me han sido muy util. Sólo que no coinciden con el Protector de un solo Led (Voltaje Normal). El modelo de éste es GD3180/2. Si usted lo llegara a encontrar, le agradecería que me lo enviara. Gracias por todo.


----------



## KareDany (Dic 10, 2022)

Holaaaaaa
Me parece que es este el que buscas, revisa y comenta a ver si es así, saludos a todos los colegas


----------



## Pyolis (Dic 12, 2022)

KareDany dijo:


> Holaaaaaa
> Me parece que es este el que buscas, revisa y comenta a ver si es así, saludos a todos los colegas


Saludos y muchas gracias por el esfuerzo. Precisamente ese es el esquema que necesitaba. Es que debo completar un protector como ese, que le faltan algunas piezas. Ahora sí, lo lograré. Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## radnel1999 (Dic 26, 2022)

Buenos dias compañeros, la verdad he encontrando muy util este hilo, estaba pensando en cambiar un gd3203 de 220 volt, adaptarlo a 110volt alguien puede orientarme??


----------



## CharlieD (Dic 26, 2022)

radnel1999 dijo:


> Buenos dias compañeros, la verdad he encontrando muy util este hilo, estaba pensando en cambiar un gd3203 de 220 volt, adaptarlo a 110volt alguien puede orientarme??


Hola, en el primer post de este hilo, en un mismo esquema se muestran dos modelos: el GD3200 de 110 y el GD3201 de 220 V. Si te fijas bien en la imagen, se muestra una tabla con los componentes que son diferentes entre ambos modelos, así como sus valores. Puedes estudiar el diagrama esquemático de tu modelo, que no debe ser muy diferente a los modelos de 110 y 220 V mencionados, y realizar las adaptaciones correspondientes.


----------



## volt (Ene 3, 2023)

Captura de pantalla del diseño del PCB del protector de voltaje GD3200, saludos desde Cuba.


----------



## Eldys Lima (Ene 3, 2023)

Saludos al grupo. Eso que se publicó es el diseño de PCB de los supervisores monofásicos de línea GD3200 que se comercializan y son muy populares en Cuba. De esos modelos de supervisores se ha publicado aquí también el plano o esquematico.


----------



## CharlieD (Ene 4, 2023)

volt dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 293643
> 
> Captura de pantalla del diseño del PCB del protector de voltaje GD3200, saludos desde Cuba.


Excelente aporte amigo, viene muy bien si alguien desea construir de cero el protector de línea. 
Por casualidad no tienes el archivo gerber original o el fichero del programa en donde se realizó el diseño? Es que en la imagen hay una línea que atraviesa algunas pistas, te lo agradecería mucho si puedes resubir la imagen o los ficheros que mencioné, insisto, es un excelente aporte.


----------



## mcrven (Ene 4, 2023)

Esa línea azulada que atraviesa la imagen, parece del barrido de la pantalla.
Borrala @CharlieD, hazte de cuenta que no existe.


----------



## volt (Ene 4, 2023)

Aquí está toda la documentación para fabricar el PCB del protector de voltaje GD3200.  Cualquier duda que tengan comenten, un saludo para todos.


----------



## volt (Viernes a las 3:56 PM)

Otros diagramas de protectores de linea, no son míos, todo el crédito es para el Ing. Jhonatan Berbesi, saludos para él y para toda la comunidad.


----------



## Eldys Lima (Viernes a las 4:01 PM)

volt dijo:


> Otros diagramas de protectores de linea, no son míos, todo el crédito es para el Ing. Jhonatan Berbesi, saludos para él y para toda la comunidad.


Excelente aporte amigo. Muy bueno el trabajo.


----------



## KareDany (Viernes a las 7:10 PM)

Holaaaaaa 
Muchas gracias por compartir con todos los colegas de forosdeelectronica este aporte excelente. 
KareDany


----------



## volt (Martes a las 1:10 PM)

Aquí les dejo el esquema eléctrico y el de componentes del protector de linea DITEL 010/R. 
Saludos


----------

